# Censorship



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought I had got used to the censorship in this country, but just recently I am sure they have really gone OTT. Well, perhaps not this country, I think the channel is from Saudi. Two recent examples:

Glee
Lady talking to a gay boy questioning his sexuality.
"Have you ever kissed a ------, have you ever kissed a girl"
They censored out "guy" because of course it's haram to be gay.

Australian Masterchef
Talking about wiener schnitzel they censored the work "pork".

I got used to nudity and kissing/sex scenes being censored (kinda ruined The Full Monty and Cruel Intentions), but I thought the above two examples were really taking it too far.

On another note, if anyone hasn't watched Glee before, it's really good. Took me a couple of episodes to get into it, but I'm a little bit hooked now


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I am totally hooked on Glee! It's like Fame, but hundred times better! 
I download it from the pirate's bay, so no censorship for me.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Yay, another Glee fan. I was chatting with a friend a couple of weeks ago and telling her that I really didn't get it and she was raving about it, then a few more episodes later and I was hooked too!! May have to get the download too, I'm told series 2 is even better than the first


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> I thought I had got used to the censorship in this country, but just recently I am sure they have really gone OTT. Well, perhaps not this country, I think the channel is from Saudi. Two recent examples:


Well you are right on this specific episode. But tbh they should censor some of the s....e i've heard on the radio yesterday. First time in six months i turned the radio on here and i listened to five minutes of NileFM, I though i had left that crap in Europe, never heard such americanized b....t.

Anyway I can see that station going come next autumn.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Well you are right on this specific episode. But tbh they should censor some of the s....e i've heard on the radio yesterday. First time in six months i turned the radio on here and i listened to five minutes of NileFM, I though i had left that crap in Europe, never heard such americanized b....t.
> 
> Anyway I can see that station going come next autumn.....




Well believe me if you are here in Autumn and the station is closed due to the new adminstration then you will have more to worry about than what they play on the radio.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Kissing is censored, but bloody and violent movies in the afternoon are not censored :confused2:

At least the internet is not yet censored, we can watch kissing and even intercourse


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> May have to get the download too, I'm told series 2 is even better than the first


Lol, it seems that each new episode gets better and betterer.
I love the music too and have all the songs in my IPOD... My favourite is Glee's version of Lady Gaga: Poker Face. Brilliant! 
And "Firework".


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

I like Nile FM !! ... I may not like all the music they play but I like most of it, I have no other choices and frankly speaking ... I wish more Nile FM stations were out there !!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> I like Nile FM !! ... I may not like all the music they play but I like most of it, I have no other choices and frankly speaking ... I wish more Nile FM stations were out there !!


Well i'm listening to it right now and i can't figure out if the DJs are americans or egyptians putting on a fake accent.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Well i'm listening to it right now and i can't figure out if the DJs are americans or egyptians putting on a fake accent.


im not going to get into this but,
for many years we had no station like nilefm only white noise,
and when nile fm came it was music only for a while then came the dj and at first not bad, then every day we seem to get new ones and progessivley apart from 1-2 they were diabolical especially i think 2 girls, they were related to people. from last summer i dont listen.
i for one am very disapointed with it.
so now i listen to radio 1or 2 on line


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

bat said:


> im not going to get into this but,
> for many years we had no station like nilefm only white noise,
> and when nile fm came it was music only for a while then came the dj and at first not bad, then every day we seem to get new ones and progessivley apart from 1-2 they were diabolical especially i think 2 girls, they were related to people. from last summer i dont listen.
> i for one am very disapointed with it.
> so now i listen to radio 1or 2 on line


What i don't like is the fake americanized accent of the DJs. 

I guess for music it is a matter of taste, i'm more into 80s and the odd 90s dance tune but not this house electronic techno stuff they keep playing. it just pumps through your eardrums and it is no real pleasure to listen to.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

in the day they have "normal" music. 
I think there are also expats working at Nile FM. 

If you have had an international education in Egypt, I think you speak the language as you have heard from your teachers (if they are from England, then you speak British, if they are from America, then you speak American English etc). My children went to an international school from age 8-9 and younger, mostly they had British teachers, so they speak British, why is that strange? I presume there are many children like them in Egypt!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

GM1 said:


> in the day they have "normal" music.
> I think there are also expats working at Nile FM.
> 
> If you have had an international education in Egypt, I think you speak the language as you have heard from your teachers (if they are from England, then you speak British, if they are from America, then you speak American English etc). My children went to an international school from age 8-9 and younger, mostly they had British teachers, so they speak British, why is that strange? I presume there are many children like them in Egypt!


yes there are expats on nile fm but the egyptian, some are international school or auc and my children speak with american accents, though i am british. but only one has had american teachers the other egyptian,but both have american accents,which my uk family find strange.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Lol, it seems that each new episode gets better and betterer.
> I love the music too and have all the songs in my IPOD... My favourite is Glee's version of Lady Gaga: Poker Face. Brilliant!
> And "Firework".


OMG I watched that Lady Gaga episode 3 times already!!! They did poker face much better than she did. I've had it in my head all week!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

GM1 said:


> in the day they have "normal" music.
> I think there are also expats working at Nile FM.


do they have phone ins on this radio station?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> do they have phone ins on this radio station?


yes they do, and yes you can call them and tell them what you think and yes they will talk to you about it.
they are very open to suggestions ideas,but remember they only work and dont own it so from things that have been said by past presenters, i think they have to toe the line.
why do you think they have such a high turnover of staff.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

sms is 1042. there is a hotline, they mention it regularly


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

:focus:
I think the egypt media is one of the less censored in th m.e. I worked in Saudi Arabia for 10 years during the 80s and the censorship there was as such that if you bought a U.K. newspaper any naked shoulders or legs are blacked out with a felt pen and egyptian films shown on the tv were cut so much that you completely lost the story line.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> yes there are expats on nile fm but the egyptian, some are international school or auc and my children speak with american accents, though i am british. but only one has had american teachers the other egyptian,but both have american accents,which my uk family find strange.


Most Egyptian children that i have worked with speak English with an American accentwhen i asked some of the parents where they had got it from as it was not from the teachers....they all told me it was from watching American tv.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Most Egyptian children that i have worked with speak English with an American accentwhen i asked some of the parents where they had got it from as it was not from the teachers....they all told me it was from watching American tv.


yes i am puzzled too by this. I understand that if you have been educated in foreign run schools you pick up a different accent but some of my egyptian friends have not been to foreign schools yet they speak with an americanized accent, the females are the worst ones too for this.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

American movies..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> :focus:
> I think the egypt media is one of the less censored in th m.e. I worked in Saudi Arabia for 10 years during the 80s and the censorship there was as such that if you bought a U.K. newspaper any naked shoulders or legs are blacked out with a felt pen and egyptian films shown on the tv were cut so much that you completely lost the story line.




It is still the same with regards to newspapers etc however I didn't really notice that much censorship on t.v


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> American movies..


Yes, it's all part of an evil plot......bloody Americans!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Yes, it's all part of an evil plot......bloody Americans!!! :eyebrows:




Lol well it is nothing new, I recall my son aged 29 asking me if I was going to take the trash out?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Since this was discussed at the beginning of this thread and since I can't get this out of my head, I am sharing it with you all


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sam said:


> since I can't get this out of my head
> 
> )[/url]


lol I know the feeling, po po po po po po po po poker face 
even my three years old is singing it


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> lol I know the feeling, po po po po po po po po poker face
> even my three years old is singing it


LOL.
I've not yet introduced my three year old to it yet, but her time will come. She's still stuck on "Rosie" at the moment!


----------

